# Gona Get K700i



## reddick (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Folks,

I gona buy SE K700i soon. It comes with gr8 features and MORE...

:roll: Neone tell me that is my decision is right?
:roll: Which Nokia phone can b compared with it?
:roll: Where is SE Dealer OR Service Center in CHANDHIGARH?

THX 4 ur suggestions...

 8) Reddick 8)


----------



## ishaan (Nov 19, 2004)

hey

its a really good phone all features are excellent EXCEPT one problem....no memory cards

i think da nokia 6230 can b compared wid it but 6230 has slitely better features like EDGE, memory card support..

for seeing da dealer/service center try going to the www.sonyericsson.com and navigate to the indian site and look for a link like 'dealers' or something


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 19, 2004)

Ya go get it, its an excellent phone and i have used my friends phone....
Sony ericsson rocks..........
Here is an article about it although im sure u can find hundreds of these on the net.....

*www.mobileburn.com/review.jsp?Id=817&source=MOSTREAD


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 19, 2004)

k700i does not have a expandble memory too..go for 6600, i dont know whether it is a alternate to k700i, but it is very good phone.


----------



## reddick (Nov 19, 2004)

u give me gr8 ideas but their is a problem :

6230 comes with LOW Display Resolution , 6600 does'nt have FM Radio & this phone has SLOWER CPU speed if compared to K700i

Is any phone left under this budget which can BEAT K700i..?


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 19, 2004)

No
K700i is the best phone in its category, no other phone comes even close, don't listen to what anyone else says


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi reddick,
    Presently i dont think there's any other phone there that comes with the same amount of features and comfort at that budget. The 3D java games on k700i are too good and fun equally with fast processor....
    Really dont worry about card as i think 40Mb is enough for phone...what the use if you can't compress the mp3 songs and the videos and cannot call your self a techie..My k500i has just 12 mb memory but i run the world on it ....
   Dont worry you got ur self a good phone...
  Best luck


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 19, 2004)

reddick said:
			
		

> 6600 does'nt have FM Radio & this phone has SLOWER CPU speed if compared to K700i
> 
> Is any phone left under this budget which can BEAT K700i..?


dude, why u need  a fm radio? if it comes with the phone, then it is ok, but if not, why do you need to cry for it, all potable fm radio is as cheap as 50rs....
one thing needs to be clear...

1.SE phones do not come with 2 yr warranty and 1yr insurance
2.SE phones do not get as much money as nokia do , when u want to resell it.
3.SE phones has a lot of software problems and signal reception problems.

GO FOR NOKIA WHICH SUITS U.


----------



## frostt (Nov 20, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> reddick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude....i think we discussed this earlier also...SE also gives warranty and insurance now...
SE resale is now almost equal to nokia..infact k700i's resale is much higher than the 6230 in terms of price...

And it dosent even have any software or reception problems....

Go for the k700i...its a gr8 phone....u will love it when u get it...


----------



## ishaan (Nov 20, 2004)

@drgrudge

how can u say that 'nokia suits u'

u jus got to kno dat da guy wants 2 buy a fone....but how dya come 2 dis conclusion dat 'nokia suits him'

i think da k700i is da best in its budget and 40mb mem is actually good enuf 4 normal usage


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 20, 2004)

Dudes but the battery backupp......... is very lowwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2004)

frostt said:
			
		

> dude....i think we discussed this earlier also...SE also gives warranty and insurance now...
> SE resale is now almost equal to nokia..infact k700i's resale is much higher than the 6230 in terms of price...


ok, who told that SE offers insurance? only one yr. warranty, today i asked up with the dealer, only nokia gives 2 yr warranty and insurrance.



			
				frostt said:
			
		

> And it dosent even have any software or reception problems....


shall i introduce to my friend who had T230, has signal reception problems?
even i had sinal problems in my old T100



			
				frostt said:
			
		

> Go for the k700i...its a gr8 phone....u will love it when u get it... :


it may be a good phone in terms of features, but i told u there is a lot of disadvantages in case of Se phones....
dont regret it after u buy the phone.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2004)

ishaan said:
			
		

> @drgrudge
> 
> how can u say that 'nokia suits u'
> 
> ...


i told go for nokia which suits u the best, well nokia has the best range from 33xx to 3200 to 7610 to vertu.

k700i does not have expandable mem remember.
7610 has 256mb with expandable mem.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 20, 2004)

well, insted of mp3 in K700i or K500i, I would say as always, mp4 is better for mobile & portable music, a 32 kbps MP4 is better then 128 kbps mp3 for my k500i

40 MB for a phone is enough, I now even use my k500i as a pen drive, of 12 MB, although, I don't have many songs or stuff in it, I m not a music buff, for that motorola E398 is better

Nokia, well, still it can't match SE, but then again, it's only my choice


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 20, 2004)

k700i 40 MB can be used as apen drive to store more!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 20, 2004)

True, with bluetooth

K700i was never meant to have expandable memory, take a look, will someone even be able to fill, 40 MB in a phone, i mean for gods sake, it's a phone not a computer


----------



## reddick (Nov 20, 2004)

It's good 2 c that u guys got big brains conserning mobile-phones.
but no body sucess 2 change my mind 2wards nokia   Only high-end & COSTLY nokia phones can b compared with K700i
If u take a look in this month's issue of DIGIT in buyers guide , u can easily find that K700i beats all nokia MID-RANGE cell-phones.

ANY OTHER REPLYS , WHY NOT 2 CHOOSE SE............................................................................................................I think LET'S GO 4 K700i


 8) Reddick 8)


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2004)

ok, i am not a nokia sales man....
jus gave u suggestion, then it is ur wish


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 20, 2004)

reddick said:
			
		

> u give me gr8 ideas but their is a problem :
> 
> 6230 comes with LOW Display Resolution , 6600 does'nt have FM Radio & this phone has SLOWER CPU speed if compared to K700i
> 
> Is any phone left under this budget which can BEAT K700i..?



Huh.. I dont bliv this.. 6600 is slow??! Dude its a Symbian 7 phone..  I dont say wat to buy.. but Nokia phones has larger resale value.. And can u install symbian applications like SMS timer, Call Cheater on k700i? 

Whats the use of Bluetooth if u cant play with Bluetooth using BlueJack (A Symbian pgm).. u can transfer data bw pc & mobile, agreed.. Its my personal view.. Dont compromise things just for FM radio..


----------



## frostt (Nov 21, 2004)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> reddick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see u r getting pissed for no reason...he didnt say it was a slow phone...what he said was it's slower than the k700i..which is true...and its a symbian 6 phone.....not a symbian 7 phone..


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 21, 2004)

frostt said:
			
		

> SmoothCriminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude.. Im sorry Im not replyygin anymore to ur posts... Im really tired.. u say 6600 is symbian 6? Huh Its Symbian 7 dude.. i dont wana waste my energy to prove.. im not gona continue arguin wid u.. I just told him my opinion.. fine..


----------



## vysakh (Nov 21, 2004)

y dont u get S700i??  the reloaded version of K700i


----------



## aadipa (Nov 21, 2004)

s700i is reloaded version of k700i????????
who told u this??
btw only compatitor to k700i seems to be 6630 which will have a 3D engine. I have seen the phone physically but haven't operated it....
But it is still gonna release......... so presently there is no compatitor to k700i ......... may be only compatitor is k500i which gives almost same feature... but no FM, no Bluetooth and only 12MB insead of 41MB plus slightly smaller screen resolution.. but at a very low price and having better sound and 3D


----------



## funkiguy_me (Nov 21, 2004)

i think XDA II launched in India comes for reasonable features as compared to its prices- 18000 Rs.
plenty of features.
visit www.myxda.com for details


----------



## frostt (Nov 22, 2004)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> frostt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oo dude..u were talking abt symbian 60 version 7...i thought u meant symbian series 60


----------



## reddick (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmmm...I think u r tired now frm this conversation , now i wana close this topic .

 d conclusion of this topic is ,"K700i is d present lord of @ll phones came under it's category".
So I wana tell u that I'm going 2 buy this phone within 2-3 days.
It's so good 2 listen ur views...


 8) Reddick 8)


----------



## beaditya (Nov 22, 2004)

man "sony eric" sucks.................signal is down,software problem,compatibility to mobile software is bad..............the list goes on,did u check out nokia 7610???

the phone rocks..........display is awesome!!!!!!! and sony never even gets near to be compared with the look of nokia...........resale is very high for nokia


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 22, 2004)

beaditya said:
			
		

> man "sony eric" sucks.................signal is down,software problem,compatibility to mobile software is bad..............the list goes on,did u check out nokia 7610???
> 
> the phone rocks..........display is awesome!!!!!!! and sony never even gets near to be compared with the look of nokia...........resale is very high for nokia


he he another nokia fan...
dude did u check out this?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9691


----------



## reddick (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey drgrudge! 

d topic u have posted shows only a pintch difference between Nokia & SE.
here nokia gets 52% votes and SE sucess to get 49% .
so d diff. is not SO MUCH..! 
SE can redeem more votes day by day and it is selling continiously...
Hope in coming days,SE can beat Nokia 
Maybe whatsoever...

 8) Reddick 8)


----------



## pradipudhaya (Nov 23, 2004)

My choice is 6600


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 23, 2004)

reddick said:
			
		

> Hey drgrudge!
> 
> d topic u have posted shows only a pintch difference between Nokia & SE.
> here nokia gets 52% votes and SE sucess to get 49% .
> ...


hey that was not model specific...., remember these votes are not anything...,see the market share, nokia rulez.

NOKIA -29% market share in india.
            35% market share in world.
SE   - pathetic 6% market share in india.

nokia rulez man, the vote and that the poll is all theater(or virtual) , in real NOKIA rulez.


----------



## frostt (Nov 23, 2004)

hah.....as the voting is so close u say it is nthing......i belive those votes have been put there cause people have used cellphones of the 2 brands aand then made their prefernce....

If nokia was going ahead by a big margin in that thread..u wuld have easily referred to tht thread....

DUde go for the k700i...its one of the best phones out there...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 23, 2004)

dude, i was reffering to the other person, who said he likes nokia , for him i reffered the link to nokia versus SE thread


----------



## ishaan (Nov 24, 2004)

nokia is more user friendly but SE is 10 times btr

as in

nokia = windows
SE     = linux

in my older nokia, it hanged up once in a wile n i had 2 remove da battery n put it bak

not in my sony

isnt dat going 2wards da 'WINDOWS' side ?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 24, 2004)

ishaan said:
			
		

> nokia = windows
> SE     = linux
> 
> in my older nokia, it hanged up once in a wile n i had 2 remove da battery n put it bak
> ...





			
				Jazzrulz said:
			
		

> ok its quite sluggish and might get stuck at times


jazzrulez was referring to T610

ok, even my old T100 had hung few times....
wht u have to say abt that?


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 24, 2004)

Get K700i if u want a great colour screen(way better then 7610),very good vga camera(way better then 6600),unlimited video recording,and that very beautiful looking SE menu.
Mp3 player is very very good(better then 6230) but unfortunately there is no mem card slot.... so u got 2 live withi 40 mb.

Build quality is as good as it gets,No Nokia phone comes close to it.But make sure That u get R2L software version otherwise u will get bad battery life.....

If u do not beleve me just go to a shop and look at some phones.I bet that u will choose Se .....

@Nokiaphiles

do not get ur tongues wagging here...I am saying this because I have used K700i fr over a month.. and definitely liked it over 6600... I have a 6230 too but then these two phones seem to be on par...


----------



## reddick (Nov 24, 2004)

I don't care how many shares or percentage did nokia or SE worth in Indian or in International market.
This war is beyound on it's way
noone knows whether SE becomes no. 1 in coming days OR any new brand in cell-pones can beat both Nokia & SE
Ans. me does neone know wht gona happen in this field???
i recommend all users , if u gona do or 2 buy something just do d way i did
First discuss d related topic in DIGIT forum , then only proceed 2 next step
who knows u get an cool idea frm others here which is a gr8 fabour of ur's

But in my case , not any idea changed my mind frm K700i


8) reddick 8)


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 24, 2004)

Sony Ericsson Boasts World's Most Respected Consumer Goods 


Business: 23 November 2004, Tuesday. 

Sony Ericsson swept the first price in the category "World's Most Respected Consumer Goods" in the annual global report " World's Most Respected Companies." 

The "World's Most Respected Companies" is an annual global report which is researched by PricewaterhouseCoopers and analysed by Financial Times writers. 

Sony Ericsson also ranks second of Best for innovation and swept the 21st place among the world's most respected companies. 

World's most respected companies survey is the seventh such annual global survey of corporate reputation conducted jointly by PricewaterhouseCoopers and the FT. The research draws on the views of nearly 1,000 CEOs across 25 countries and a selected cross-section of fund managers, non-governmental organizations (NGOs) and media commentators. 

The aim is to show which companies are truly setting the pace in building reputational capital. 


*www.novinite.com/view_news.php?id=41835


SE Rocks!!!!


----------



## ishaan (Nov 27, 2004)

im sorry....wenevr i had a sony....t610, t630, p900

none of these evr hanged no matter wat i did


----------



## frostt (Nov 29, 2004)

ofcourse...SE phones are damn good...the nokia symbian phones get slow over time as softwares are installed..but not the sony 1's


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 9, 2005)

Mine is K700i and with a USB blue tooth adapter plugged in to my PC there is no wiser bet against it. It's the best phone I have ever seen. I was a user of nokia 3650 but now K700i is my love.


----------



## reddick (Jan 9, 2005)

hehehe another SE fan...d votes r increasing
Here i wana say that I buy K700i last week and i'm so excited abt it!
THX 4 ur suggestions


----------



## reddick (Jan 22, 2005)

Another exiting News : these days mostly Indian users r thinking 2 buy Nokia 7610 or any other SmartPhone to upgrade their current phone.
I search and compare 7610 with K700i and found some +ve and -ve points of both phones :

Below is the conclusion of 7610 :
+ Megapixel camera 
+ Design 
+ Many applications included
+ USB cable in the package 
+ High-capacity memory card in the package 
+ Possibility to use graphical motifs 

- No radio
- Mono audio player 
- Slow GPRS 
- Nonstandard memory card 

And here is of Sony Ericsson K700i :
+ Communication possibilities
+ Enough memory
+ Integrated radio
+ Solid construction
+ Perfect display 

- Low phone book capacity
- Memory card would be nice

Here also u can c that K700i still rocks on Nokia Smartphone.As 7610 is succesor of 6600 than also lacks b4 K700i  . Also it is much more expensive than K700i


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 22, 2005)

K700i has 500 address capacity in the phone, with 250 more by the SIM card (32 KB), I think that is enough, plus it can save phone numbers as bussiness cards, like for one sigle user, his home numbre & mobile number


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 23, 2005)

Digest this...

* no expandable memory
* no good quality clicks  in night mode
* compactibility problems 
* many such other minus points (like unavailibity of more games, less service centres and many such more...)

And i was talking abt k700i, dudes   




			
				reddick said:
			
		

> - No radio (for 7610)
> + Integrated radio (for k700i)


 I can get a fm radio (with head phones as well) for rs. 40 
6260 ,7250i has inbuilt FM radio as well...



			
				reddick said:
			
		

> - Nonstandard memory card


who said? 
and by the way , wht u mean by non standard mem card? we can easily expand memory card, which is available at all the vendors. 

BETween nokia has got expandable MMC, with hot swapping  in place... (in models n gage series, 6260)



			
				reddick said:
			
		

> - Slow GPRS


hmm, this is also misleading... plz cheak out b4 u post... my friends has 7610 , it is normal only , no way u can say it is slow,



			
				reddick said:
			
		

> + Enough memory


hmm, nothing is enough!  James Bond said " the world is not enough"

K700i cant be compactible to many software ( a understatement? or i shall say 80% of the apps.) Also u can get as much as games as we can get for nokia...

Remember when say SE k700i has enough memory remember this:


			
				billgates said:
			
		

> 64 mb hdd will be enough for windows"



Also k700i memory is not expandable, in case u need more than "enough memory"

Dude, dont compare 7610 with k700i, the fomer is a lot better phone than the latter, even if u do cinsider the price difference.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> plus it can save phone numbers as bussiness cards, like for one sigle user, his home numbre & mobile number


Dont know abt SE, but nokia has five different types (general, fax,residence, factory, email) for a single number and of cource many phone entries for the same name...


So any SE lovers? Post here, and i can defend nokia... 
 nokia versus SE thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9691


----------



## reddick (Jan 23, 2005)

Huh! I don't think so   .It is a truth that K700i rules on many of Nokia Smart-Phones.


> * many such other minus points (like unavailibity of more games, less service centres and many such more...)


Let me tell u that many of free and paid WAP services provides a vast of Applications,Games,Ringtones etc. for SE phones.U can found SE store in every city of India and their service is really FAST.
I remember that a frnd of mine buys 3100 in Sept. 2004.Last month he discovered Display problem in his phone.He wents to 'Nokia Care'.It is abt one month but his phone is still pending for repair  .Is this is d service that Nokia provides to it's customers???


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 23, 2005)

reddick said:
			
		

> Let me tell u that many of free and paid WAP services provides a vast of Applications,Games,Ringtones etc. for SE phones.


did i say , u cant get any good applications for SE, all i said SE phones are not compactible to most of the games, and also u cant get in as much games as u can get for nokia.
Most of the network providers now have paid downloads for rs. 49 and rs 99 for nokia , can u get the same for SE?



			
				reddick said:
			
		

> U can found SE store in every city of India and their service is really FAST.


hmm, even now i dint mention abt the stores, SE phones are easily available, their service centers aren't....
In chennai, there are more than 17-18 nokia priority shops and around 12-13 nokia care centres, not a single SE own shops or their own service centres..., only they have francise for service centers and that too only one (AT greams road)



			
				reddick said:
			
		

> I remember that a frnd of mine buys 3100 in Sept. 2004.Last month he discovered Display problem in his phone.He wents to 'Nokia Care'.It is abt one month but his phone is still pending for repair  .Is this is d service that Nokia provides to it's customers???


All this a freak incidence....
When ferrari dont wins a race or australia losses a match, that doesnt mean that ferrari or australia isn't the best (among the rest)
Dude, there are more than 13 nokia care centres here, i bet baring one or two, the rest is good in service.


----------

